# What is your favorite planet? (besides Earth)



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Of the other 7 major planets. Describe why below


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Venus. Just because it's my astrologically ruling planet.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Uranus. Just because I have a childish sense of humor lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd say Venus; it is like Earth on steroids.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I like Neptune for it's nice blue color, and it is kind of mysterious because it hasn't been studied much up close. Uranus looks pretty cool too, it's like a perfectly smooth green sphere.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Pluto


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I like blue, Neptune is blue


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine's the sun. Always has been. I like it cause it's like the King of Planets.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Pluto


This. Pluto is still a planet in my heart.

But Saturn comes in second. Mars in third.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Venus because it has clouds of sulfuric acid. It's also essentially Earth after all life on the surface has been completely eradicated.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Mercury


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This. Pluto is still a planet in my heart.
> 
> But Saturn comes in second. Mars in third.












Not a planet.

As planets form, they become the dominant gravitational body in their orbit in the Solar System. As they interact with other, smaller objects, they either consume them, or sling them away with their gravity. Pluto is only 0.07 times the mass of the other objects in its orbit. The Earth, in comparison, has 1.7 million times the mass of the other objects in its orbit.

Not a planet.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Venus. Find it fascinating that a day is longer than year on it.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Saturn


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mars because I believe that micro alien life lives there.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Shame on you for not including Pluto on this list! I don't give a damn if it's not technically a planet. In fact, outcasting it makes me love it even more. It's tiny, cold, and left all the way on the outskirts. Poor, Pluto. I understand you all too perfectly.  

(It's also my astrologically ruling planet. Scorpio ftw)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Your momma.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mars, I just like the way it sounds.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Jupiter has always interested me the most


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Saturn fa sho.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hard to choose, I'll say Neptune for it's blue color and Uranus for it's strange elliptical orbit.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Mercury. Ever since I had to study it in like fourth grade. Been obsessed ever since.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

All of them, because they are void of life, human life in particular.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Shame on you for not including Pluto on this list! I don't give a damn if it's not technically a planet. In fact, outcasting it makes me love it even more. It's tiny, cold, and left all the way on the outskirts. Poor, Pluto. I understand you all too perfectly.
> 
> (It's also my astrologically ruling planet. Scorpio ftw)


If I put Pluto on the list I'd have to add other dwarf planets like Eris (which is bigger than Pluto), and a few others. Dwarf planets could have their own poll, and moons too


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

never really thought about it...I find them all fascinating. jupiter and neptune are up there.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

I love blasting my rocket ship into Uranus:lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have not visited of those so I don't know.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jupiter. 

Just because. <.<


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

When I was a kid, I got a cheap refractor telescope and one of the few things I was able to find and look at was Jupiter. It was pretty cool, I could see 4 of its moons.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I love PLANET GIRTH!

kidding, i'd have to say Jupiter cause its as big as my balls.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Jupiter obviously. Planet is a boss and a protector for Earth. Taking hits from asteroids when the explosions are the size of our planet and not giving a ****.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> All of them, because they are void of life, human life in particular.


I'll go with this.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Pluto. >:[


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Not a planet.
> 
> As planets form, they become the dominant gravitational body in their orbit in the Solar System. As they interact with other, smaller objects, they either consume them, or sling them away with their gravity. Pluto is only 0.07 times the mass of the other objects in its orbit. The Earth, in comparison, has 1.7 million times the mass of the other objects in its orbit.
> 
> Not a planet.


I have a dog. My dog likes to play. I like to play with my dog. My dog likes treats. I give my dog treats. My dog likes to sleep on my bed. I like it when my dog sleeps on my bed. I like my dog.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have a dog. My dog likes to play. I like to play with my dog. My dog likes treats. I give my dog treats. My dog likes to sleep on my bed. I like it when my dog sleeps on my bed. I like my dog.


So I take it your voting for Venus then


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> So I take it your voting for Venus then


No I was just checking arnie's reading comprehension. I said jokingly said "in my heart" aka "In my opinion", but he seemed to have read it as "this is a serious belief, please, whoever reads this, tell me why I'm wrong in a pretentious manner, tell me why I'm not allowed to think whatever I want"


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Jupiter is by far the most interesting to me.

It's apparently the biggest? That, and the name's cool.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> No I was just checking arnie's reading comprehension. I said jokingly said "in my heart" aka "In my opinion", but he seemed to have read it as "this is a serious belief, please, whoever reads this, tell me why I'm wrong in a pretentious manner, tell me why I'm not allowed to think whatever I want"


How am I supposed to interpret that as a joke. There was no vocal inflections to hear. No facial expressions to read. No emoticons to see. On the Internet text is just text.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

saturn... dem ringz :yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have a dog. My dog likes to play. I like to play with my dog. My dog likes treats. I give my dog treats. My dog likes to sleep on my bed. I like it when my dog sleeps on my bed. I like my dog.


:teeth

I always liked Pluto, the little planet that could...

then couldn't.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Neptune...what wouldn't I love about a giant blob of methane floating around the sun? 
I liked the hypothesis that there are diamonds hidden in there the size of cars...!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> How am I supposed to interpret that as a joke. There was no vocal inflections to hear. No facial expressions to read. No emoticons to see. On the Internet text is just text.


"Pluto will always be a planet _in my heart_". That's enough to tell you I'm not being serious. "_In my heart_ I will always love you", "He is still alive, _in my heart_", "A piece of rock I never pay attention to and know nothing about, will still be considered a planet _in my heart_". One of these is not like the other, come on arnie, you know better than that.


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

saturn has those sexy rings


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "Pluto will always be a planet _in my heart_". That's enough to tell you I'm not being serious. "_In my heart_ I will always love you", "He is still alive, _in my heart_", "A piece of rock I never pay attention to and know nothing about, will still be considered a planet _in my heart_". One of these is not like the other, come on arnie, you know better than that.


How am I supposed to know how much you pay attention to it? I'm not a mind reader. Some people really care about this debate and I've heard similar language from people that were NOT joking about pluto. Now, having asperger's, I could be missing some communication subtext, but I doubt it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> How am I supposed to know how much you pay attention to it? I'm not a mind reader. Some people really care about this debate and I've heard similar language from people that were NOT joking about pluto. Now, having asperger's, I could be missing some communication subtext, but I doubt it.


So... I don't get it. Why did you feel the need to tell me that Pluto wasn't a planet? What harm could come from me believing it was a planet? What, did you think I was going to send thousands of people to their deaths by sending them on crusades to Pluto or something?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Cybertron


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So... I don't get it. Why did you feel the need to tell me that Pluto wasn't a planet? What harm could come from me believing it was a planet? What, did you think I was going to send thousands of people to their deaths by sending them on crusades to Pluto or something?


Because it's not and we have very good reasons for calling it something else. The only reason people hang on to it is tradition and nostalgia. If people actually learned about the new definition of a planet they would understand why it makes so much sense.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Because it's not and we have very good reasons for calling it something else. The only reason people hang on to it is tradition and nostalgia. If people actually learned about the new definition of a planet they would understand why it makes so much sense.


How very helpful, thank you arnie. Now I can die knowing what is considered a planet, before you, or pretty much everything else, telling me Pluto isn't a planet, I was destined to lead an unfulfilled life because I "thought" Pluto was still a planet. A ROUND OF APPLAUSE OF MR. ARNOLD WHO HELPED ME SEE THE WORLD IN WAYS I HAVEN'T BEFORE :clap


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How very helpful, thank you arnie. Now I can die knowing what is considered a planet, before you, or pretty much everything else, telling me Pluto isn't a planet, I was destined to lead an unfulfilled life because I "thought" Pluto was still a planet. A ROUND OF APPLAUSE OF MR. ARNOLD WHO HELPED ME SEE THE WORLD IN WAYS I HAVEN'T BEFORE :clap


See now I recognize that as sarcasm. Take that aspie test!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was looking out for the "I've always wanted to visit uranus" comment. Damnit. xD

I wanted to vote for Pluto but I went for Saturn because it's pretty. Although Jupiter is cool.

And I'll give myself a cookie for guessing correctly that there'd be a Pluto argument...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

On second though I choose that planet they discovered that is mostly carbon. BRB building space ship and FTL engine to go mine that giant diamond.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Saturn, would love to see those rings at different angles and in different lights 

Riiiiiiiiiiiings


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hollywood...it's da bomb!


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Mercury's orbit cannot be predicted using simple laws of motion and next to nothing is known about it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Neptune! Its blue... and bluey. Lol. I read interesting facts about it before.. but I cant remember them right now. Way too lazy to google and read sh*t as well.

And mobius.... heh.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Krypton


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> How am I supposed to know how much you pay attention to it? I'm not a mind reader. Some people really care about this debate and I've heard similar language from people that were NOT joking about pluto. Now, having asperger's, *I could be missing some communication subtext, but I doubt it.*


Yeah, you did. "Pluto is *still *a planet in my heart". He obviously knows its not a planet, why else would he write "still"? It's ****ing Pluto, find something better to argue about, LMAO


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Of those I guess saturn. Disappointed that only the ones in this solar system are listed. My true favorite is my home planet Zeta Reticuli 1 as you humans call it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mars, *****es.... RED ROCKS


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Saturn and it's rings.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Jupiter, because it reminds me of cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Uranus because it rhymes with Anus.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Tython, wait ... in the sol system? then probably terra.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Mars because I believe that their is and was life their.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm actually a huge fan of uranus :b


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably Saturn. Its mostly made of He and H, just like the sun. 

ps: Pluto is actually a planet in my opinion, its not important if its orbit is parallel or not, its still in Sun's gravitational field.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Gliese 581g is my favourite planet. 
http://http://www.space.com/16722-top-5-habitable-alien-planets.htm


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I like mercury, I liked the god when I read mythology books as a kid and I like the dime.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Jupiter! I've always been fascinated by the gas giants and Jupiter is like Earth's big bodyguard thanks to it's enormous magnetic field. 

And I just LOVE that red eye


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Titan is my favourite object in the solar system. Pity its not a planet. I like the name + its like Earth but instead of water it has liquid sulfur.
Fav planet is Mars.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Definitely Jupiter. It protects us from celestial objects, has the largest magnetosphere, it's super-massive, the most easily visible, and it has a metallic hydrogen core (how cool is that)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Jupiter. It's got a kind of eerie wonder to it. What the hell is all the Neptune loving about, Neptune has got nothing going for it, get over yourself Neptune lovers.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I only love earth and whatever planet our alien overlords hail from.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tatooine


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Jupiter. Gorgeous planet. Easily observable with an inexpensive scope. Easy to spot in the sky. It was the first planet I ever saw through a telescope and it pretty much sparked my interest in amateur astronomy.


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

Mercury. It's... simple and beautiful, to me.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

For some reason, I have always liked Mars besides Earth.

I think this is becaue Mars represents "forwardness" to me. It is the planet that will probably be colonized before any others.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Pluto


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I heard they discovered a rogue planet that isn't orbiting a star recently. I'd have to choose that one just for the mysteriousness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't pick a favorite. They're all cool - I am a bit partial to Earth.

Saturn recently had a thunderstorm that went all the way around the planet in like 250 days. It died out when it ran into the very air it left behind in the beginning.
Thunderstorms mix air vertically - updraft and downdraft as it moves across. The downdraft cooled the air and prevented the updraft from continuing. PLUS, there is no landforms (mountains or seas) to interrupt the storm, so it was able to go all the way around.

Then....there's the South Pole hurricane and North Pole hexagon. :lol.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Uranus, for obvious reasons.

I'm so mature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^Well I'm willing to bet at least 90% of people who viewed this thread thought of the same joke :um


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

R.I.P. Pluto, it was the greatest.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

earth... with out it i wouldnt be here


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

If we're going with aesthetics alone, then Saturn is well above the rest for me. Neptune looks cool too.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Neptune is fascinating. I can't help but wonder what might be going on there beneath those blue clouds


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Neptune.

My least favorite planet is Earth.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

yulian said:


> R.I.P. Pluto, it was the greatest.


:lol


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jupiter is pretty awesome. )


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Napoleon Dynamite (Feb 20, 2013)

I have to go with Mars since it's my home planet. When I was there I never wanted to leave. After my trip to Venus I had to find a place where it wasn't abnormal to have relationships with females. I found Earth and that's where I am.


----------



## Permanent Pajamas (Feb 20, 2013)

*Jupiter*

It's my ruling planet and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dunno, Venus. Sure, that'll do.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Jupiter, for being one big BAMF, protecting us, and having a giant storm on its face for ages and not giving a f***. Neptune and Saturn are pretty cool guys too...


----------



## azazel (Feb 22, 2013)

I love Saturn's rings. So pretty!


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

Jupiter master race.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jupiter is amazing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Saturn!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, Pluto is no longer classified as a planet. :blank


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

I miss Pluto *cries* Why did they have to make it a demiplanet? It's small, it's cold, it's far away. So much to love


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Saturn, so many interesting moons. And it's awesome to view through a telescope, haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Uranus


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I voted Mars because I love the Mars trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson, however, Neptune is pretty cool too


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

from an aesthetic perspective in order of preference; uranus,jupiter,saturn,neptune.
from an astrological perspective; venus,mercury, jupiter, sun (I know its not a planet but it has strong astrological significance)
the ones I find the most interesting and fascinating; mars,jupiter,saturn,neptune.

overall
---------
jupiter wins.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

PLUTO. PLUTO should be a planet!!

35 out of 65 voted so in my poll:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/should-pluto-be-considered-a-planet-148002/


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i refuse 2 vote in this poll, it is being racist against poor ol' pluto ;(


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I literally just had to look up 'whats the planet with the rings' on google. Whoops.


----------



## AzurePhoenix (Mar 30, 2013)

Neptune, because it's blue.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

saiya


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mars...and I don't know why.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Neptune is cool. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

Saturn - the rings and the fact it is less dense than water!
Close second would be mars because of the possibility of life


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Not a planet.
> 
> As planets form, they become the dominant gravitational body in their orbit in the Solar System. As they interact with other, smaller objects, they either consume them, or sling them away with their gravity. Pluto is only 0.07 times the mass of the other objects in its orbit. The Earth, in comparison, has 1.7 million times the mass of the other objects in its orbit.
> 
> Not a planet.





FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "Pluto will always be a planet _in my heart_". That's enough to tell you I'm not being serious. "_In my heart_ I will always love you", "He is still alive, _in my heart_", "A piece of rock I never pay attention to and know nothing about, will still be considered a planet _in my heart_". One of these is not like the other, come on arnie, you know better than that.


Pluto. STILL NOT A PLANET. and it never should have been.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Kepler-62e.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am surprised Uranus isn't first. But then again I voted for Jupiter.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Saturn! Rings are cool!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Neptune, because it's blue.


so is ur anus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> so is ur anus


The mental images I just got from that comment courtesy of spending time on the internet. :|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Venus because it rhymes with penis.  No, I'm joking. My favorite one would have to be Saturn.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Saturn. It's the prettiest to look at.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Saturn, because Sailor Saturn is the coolest Sailor scout.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Uranus, I giggle every time I hear the name.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I changed my mind, Omicron Persei 8.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Dick. I was gonna say that.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> ^ Dick. I was gonna say that.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Mars b/c of Sailor Mars.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Athshe, and my own planet but it doesn't have a name yet. I'm useless at naming things, takes me forever most of the time.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I still can't believe I was the only person to say Gliese 581g. I'll just dig myself further into the pits of obscurity and say Snaiad or Nereus 
If you get either of those, I probably know you from another site. 

Seriously, no speccers on SAS?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jupiter, it's the only planet i've really been able to photograph (albeit poorly), although I did manage to snap saturn once but the shot was even poorer than the one of Jupiter.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Pluto. STILL NOT A PLANET. and it never should have been.


k


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Neptune.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pluto


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

pluto cause its the dark small outcast, that nobody will accept..i root for the underdog...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jupiter


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Mars so I can hang out with Douglas Quaid and three breasted women.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

I really like the gas planets, especially the ones with the ongoing storms currently happening on them. But Neptune is probably my favorite because of its coloir. Its just beautiful


----------



## chemengchick (Oct 7, 2013)

Jupiter but that's probably because it was my favorite Sailor Scout.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Pluto




NEVER 4GET


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Neptune :3 
Because it's blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

probably offline said:


> so is ur anus





Monotony said:


> The mental images I just got from that comment courtesy of spending time on the internet. :|





RadioactivePotato said:


> Uranus, I giggle every time I hear the name.


Remember, Uranus spins north to south ("vertically") instead of the way the Earth turns.

I like Neptune's color and the dark blue spot.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

But for real, Jupiter wins. It's got basically its own solar system of moons orbiting around it, it's got way more mass than all the other planets put together, and its gravity protects us from getting hit by long-period comets. Its magnetic field is so insane it has actually been recorded as sound by Nasa probes. Listen:






It's been doing that for billions of years. And we only just started listening.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pluto

2006, always remember!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

been out of galaxy last summer. milky way is so 2010. sorry


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

any that have aliens.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

Mars, because it had the potential of supporting life. Not that it does anymore mars is a fairly dead planet now. But lots of mystery as it once had a core and an atmosphere with some water.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Xenos said:


> But for real, Jupiter wins. It's got basically its own solar system of moons orbiting around it, it's got way more mass than all the other planets put together, and its gravity protects us from getting hit by long-period comets. Its magnetic field is so insane it has actually been recorded as sound by Nasa probes. Listen:
> 
> It's been doing that for billions of years. And we only just started listening.


Haha, wow that's really cool! Thanks for sharing, I never knew that. I have a newfound appreciation for Jupiter


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

u know i gotta go with uranus its the only planet that ever made me laugh


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Whaaa...? Where's Coruscant on the list?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Pluto is a planet i dont care what u think


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Neptune. The hue of blue is unparalleled. It rivals the sea. It's just so hypnotic. Such beauty, yet it's indifferent to us.


----------



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

VENUS is by far THE most fascinating planet in the known universe... apart from Earth. I just love the fact that its a rocky planet and its covered with this dense and magnificent atmosphere. It makes it look so majestic and mysterious + the conditions beneath its beautiful cloud cover resemble HELL in all its glory. Its unbelievably HOT and the gravity there is SIX times heavier than on Earth. 

Scientists say that it was once like Earth and could have harboured life but global warming took hold. Think about it... Humans could even be descendents of Venusian refugees!


----------



## SweetExplosion (Sep 18, 2013)

Pluto, cause in my eyes, it's still a planet!


----------

